# Pecan bowl.



## waterboy12 (Jan 19, 2013)

Member mikemills invited me over today to try out his Nova 1624-44 before I pulled the trigger on one. So we grabbed a piece of Pecan and mounted it up. Man is that a nice lathe. Anyways I started this bowl at his place and finished it up on my tube. Pay no attention to the tenon on the bottom, my cole jaws weren't big enough and I couldn't find my jam chuck so I left it as it was. There not the best pics but its what I got. Finished with Danish oil and a coat of wax. 

http://i572.Rule #2/albums/ss169/nasty01cummims/2C7A39AD-4157-4182-B618-E061901AAF60-2334-00000434B4509FDF.jpg

http://i572.Rule #2/albums/ss169/nasty01cummims/E6D64548-A5A7-4507-944B-8BEB3B14F4AE-2334-00000434B89E6694.jpg


----------



## Mike Mills (Jan 20, 2013)

I was real nice meeting Josh and talking/turning. I’m glad that knot decided to stay put. 
I think he knows why many turners call the wood pecrete.


----------



## Steelart99 (Jan 20, 2013)

LOVELY wood and form. I'm still struggling with finishes, that looks nice.


----------



## waterboy12 (Jan 20, 2013)

It was nice meeting you mike, well have to do it again some time. And thanks steel, ive never turned pecan before but man this stuff id hard as a rock. i think i spent more time sharpening than i dis turning and finishes are also my weak link. I'm learning though.


----------



## DKMD (Jan 20, 2013)

Nicely done! Too bad about the tenon... Of course, if you're looking for an excuse to buy a vacuum chuck...


----------



## waterboy12 (Jan 20, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Nicely done! Too bad about the tenon... Of course, if you're looking for an excuse to buy a vacuum chuck...



I'd love to have a vac chuck but will probably end up buying a bigger set of cole jaws. Don't have the funds for a vac chuck


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice bowl there Josh. Be sure to rep Mike for being so generous with his time and talent.


----------



## BarbS (Jan 20, 2013)

That's a really pretty piece of wood! Good job.


----------



## brown down (Jan 20, 2013)

nice work


----------

